# OT Rumor: New Jersey Nets Player Coming Out Of The Closet



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The NBA is about to be rocked by one of the biggest scandals in league history. MediaTakeOut.com has learned that a prominent member of the New Jersey Nets has admitted to his family that he's bisexual.
> 
> In an exclusive interview, MediaTakeOut.com spoke with a friend of the family who claims the player "came out" during a recent trip home. According to our source, "when [the player] came out of the closet, everyone was shocked ... we would always see pictures of him with models. No one suspected that he was into men."
> 
> ...


http://mediatakeout.com/Exclusives/NJNet_Gay.html

I mention this in my celebrity thread, that I have a feeling it's Richard Jefferson. I couldn't resist putting this in the Knick forum. :lol:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

If it is Richard Jefferson, then I knew it, just by the way he runs.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmmmmm.....

who could it possibly be.....:biggrin:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Wow, this story is amazing! Oh man I wish it were Jason Kidd, but I'll settle for Richard Jefferson.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> Wow, this story is amazing! Oh man I wish it were Jason Kidd, but I'll settle for Richard Jefferson.


I don't understand what is so amazing ... it is more likely then not that any particular team in the NBA has a gay/bisexual player.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i remember T-mac saying in an interview that he's seen some 'not very hetero' stuff going on during the locker room


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*5% of NBA is gay according to T-mac...*

heres a bit that i found



T-mac said:


> *Five percent of the players in the National Basketball Association are gay* says Orlando Magic guard *Tracy McGrady*. McGrady, who has a reputation for making bold statements made the assertion in an interview with gutsy men's magazine _Stuff_.
> McGrady tells writer Bill Schulz that not only are five percent of the players in the league gay, *he's seen evidence of it in the locker rooms. *
> In a question-and-answer interview at McGrady's Orlando area mansion, Schulz asked McGrady, "Here's a pertinent question: How many homosexuals are currently playing in the NBA?"
> "I think about 5 percent," McGrady said.
> ...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: 5% of NBA is gay according to T-mac...*

who cares?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: 5% of NBA is gay according to T-mac...*

well, apparently YOU DO.


if not you wouldve just ignored the thread all together.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: 5% of NBA is gay according to T-mac...*



ChosenFEW said:


> well, apparently YOU DO.
> 
> 
> if not you wouldve just ignored the thread all together.


You took the words right out of my keyboard. :biggrin:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: 5% of NBA is gay according to T-mac...*

look what i found

just a net player hanging out with firend tyson beckford

http://www.wireimage.com/GalleryListing.asp?navtyp=GLS====7823&evntI=72&qckv=y&nbc1=1


in other news.......WTF channing?:lol:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

my gut tells me jason collins ....but i can see it being rjeff no problem .


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: 5% of NBA is gay according to T-mac...*



ChosenFEW said:


> look what i found
> 
> just a net player hanging out with firend tyson beckford
> 
> ...


I just died slowly after checking out that pic. :lol: Someone give me some oxygen..ahhaha what the hell is Channing doing? He is flaming something terrible in that pic.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh hell no, not Frye too.


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

FRYE and RJ nice couple :|


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

no i bet its jason collins.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

MDIZZ said:


> no i bet its jason collins.



I agree. I thought it was Jason the whole time.


----------

